# Saint Louis County Plumbing Code Appendix M



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

This is a series of pictures in our local code amendments of acceptable installations. I submit them for your consideration.

http://www.stlouisco.com/Portals/8/docs/Document%20Library/Public%20Works/code%20enforcement/ordinances/09-Plumb-Appendix-M-Dwgs-v1-10.pdf

I posted this in another thread, but I think it is pretty far down, and this might make for a good thread in and of itself . Also, this is a good way for me to find it again if ever I loose my bookmarks....


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Your state allows you to use illustrations to argue a code point? In New Jersey, even though we have illustrations in our code, they are not accepted to defend or argue a code issue.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

mccmech said:


> Your state allows you to use illustrations to argue a code point? In New Jersey, even though we have illustrations in our code, they are not accepted to defend or argue a code issue.


We don't have a state code. We have a state law that basically reads that the big cities in the state need a code, licensing, and enforcement.

This means that St. Louis City and St. Louis County (which are two separate entities and are also why you always hear about St. Louis city being as dangerous as any city out there) have very similar codes. Then, the smaller sub-burbs may have their own codes and amendments as they see fit. Codes aren't consistent from one area to another. Most of the time, it isn't a big deal, but some times you can get tripped up.

"Can I use a 3.5' trap arm, or a 5'? Hmm. Am I in University City, or am I in St. Louis city?"

Stuff like that.

It makes for more excitement than is necessary.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I miss St.Louis city codes in the 90's when Millaway was running the show. Pretty sure If I hadn't replumbed his bathroom, I'd have never been licensed.:whistling2:


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I miss St.Louis city codes in the 90's when Millaway was running the show. Pretty sure If I hadn't replumbed his bathroom, I'd have never been licensed.:whistling2:


I think Millway wanted my Dad to get him a bumper for his car. He even let my Dad know where he could pick it up.


----------

